# Off season training in college



## Lavey29 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello everyone,  my daughter is finishing her last few months of club soccer and graduating high school in June. She was fortunate enough to get into a great college university here in So Cal and will be playing soccer there also.

I am curious to know about off season training options that fit into the academic schedule? Obviously weight training and cardio is easy to manage but what do a lot of the female soccer athletes do to soccer train in the off season while still attending classes? The coach at the school leaves this decision up to the players. Is there a good women's league club type program available? Private training is an option but costly and does not provide game type play. Of course injury avoidance is critical. 

Any of you with daughters playing in college have suggestions for off season training would be appreciated....thanks


----------



## WildcatToad (Mar 23, 2022)

Lavey29 said:


> Hello everyone,  my daughter is finishing her last few months of club soccer and graduating high school in June. She was fortunate enough to get into a great college university here in So Cal and will be playing soccer there also.
> 
> I am curious to know about off season training options that fit into the academic schedule? Obviously weight training and cardio is easy to manage but what do a lot of the female soccer athletes do to soccer train in the off season while still attending classes? The coach at the school leaves this decision up to the players. Is there a good women's league club type program available? Private training is an option but costly and does not provide game type play. Of course injury avoidance is critical.
> 
> Any of you with daughters playing in college have suggestions for off season training would be appreciated....thanks


My daughter (and several of her college teammates) played for various teams (SoCal based) in the WPSL & UPSL during the summer (last summer).  
She also trained with a handful of college girls and a soccer trainer 2-3 days a week (~2 hours each session).  Conditioning and weight training were on her own.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 23, 2022)

WildcatToad said:


> My daughter (and several of her college teammates) played for various teams (SoCal based) in the WPSL & UPSL during the summer (last summer).
> She also trained with a handful of college girls and a soccer trainer 2-3 days a week (~2 hours each session).  Conditioning and weight training were on her own.


Is WPSL and UPSL mainly a summer league?


----------



## WildcatToad (Mar 23, 2022)

Lavey29 said:


> Is WPSL and UPSL mainly a summer league?


I am not certain.  My daughter was with a WPSL team.  They had a large roster to accomodate players going on vacation, injuries, etc.  I *think it was mainly a summer league.


----------



## WildcatToad (Mar 23, 2022)

WildcatToad said:


> I am not certain.  My daughter was with a WPSL team.  They had a large roster to accomodate players going on vacation, injuries, etc.  I *think it was mainly a summer league.


And, not all players were rostered for every game.  I think only 22 were rostered for each match.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 23, 2022)

WildcatToad said:


> And, not all players were rostered for every game.  I think only 22 were rostered for each match.


Thanks I will have the kid research this and see what might be available for summer training after club ends.


----------



## greekgirl (Mar 25, 2022)

This is a really good question. My daughter is going to be looking for something like this in the North San Diego area.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 27, 2022)

greekgirl said:


> This is a really good question. My daughter is going to be looking for something like this in the North San Diego area.


Apparently there is a WPSL team that trains at great park but looking at the website there are options in San Diego also.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 29, 2022)

WPSL last year and this year again.  Games in May and June mostly.


----------



## Lavey29 (Apr 3, 2022)

Simisoccerfan said:


> WPSL last year and this year again.  Games in May and June mostly.


May I ask what clubs in the so cal area?


----------



## Yousername (Apr 3, 2022)

WPSL Teams | Women's Premier Soccer League
					

|




					www.wpslsoccer.com
				




SoCal has 2 divisions- Coastal and Plymouth.


----------



## gkrent (Apr 5, 2022)

Lavey29 said:


> Hello everyone,  my daughter is finishing her last few months of club soccer and graduating high school in June. She was fortunate enough to get into a great college university here in So Cal and will be playing soccer there also.
> 
> I am curious to know about off season training options that fit into the academic schedule? Obviously weight training and cardio is easy to manage but what do a lot of the female soccer athletes do to soccer train in the off season while still attending classes? The coach at the school leaves this decision up to the players. Is there a good women's league club type program available? Private training is an option but costly and does not provide game type play. Of course injury avoidance is critical.
> 
> Any of you with daughters playing in college have suggestions for off season training would be appreciated....thanks


WPSL and UPSL is great, and her trainer at her new school should provide her with a fitness packet as well.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 5, 2022)

Lavey29 said:


> May I ask what clubs in the so cal area?


LA Surf


----------



## WildcatToad (Apr 6, 2022)

Lavey29 said:


> May I ask what clubs in the so cal area?


SoCal Union


----------



## Lavey29 (Apr 11, 2022)

Doing some try outs now. Pretty solid practice,  I was impressed with the level of play. Most were current D1 players so the kid had some high quality play going on.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 13, 2022)

Daughter is looking at one College where they only have two months downtime for May/June.   Is this pretty standard for College Soccer?  She would train with two keeper coaches during this downtime her in SoCal.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 13, 2022)

Colleges can only start training a certain number of days prior to their first game.  Report date is usually around August 1st.  If they report earlier usually it’s due to “optional” captain‘s training in which the coaches can’t be involved. Spring season usually ends in April.  For those not in the tournament downtime is also November through January.


----------



## Timextouches (Apr 14, 2022)

Lavey29 said:


> Doing some try outs now. Pretty solid practice,  I was impressed with the level of play. Most were current D1 players so the kid had some high quality play going on.


what clubs have you checked out?I don’t think the d1 players are current. Maybe former? Just finished in the fall? Current d1 can’t practice or tryout for outside teams before May 1. If they are their fall eligibility will be in jeopardy.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 14, 2022)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Colleges can only start training a certain number of days prior to their first game.  Report date is usually around August 1st.  If they report earlier usually it’s due to “optional” captain‘s training in which the coaches can’t be involved. Spring season usually ends in April.  For those not in the tournament downtime is also November through January.


I know some colleges had their first game August 12 this past season and I believe official practice was able to begin August 1.   So July might be optional,  but how "optional" is the real question.   If 90% of the team shows up as well as the two players you are competing with for a starting position, the definition of optional may take a whole new meeting.


----------



## Lavey29 (Apr 20, 2022)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Colleges can only start training a certain number of days prior to their first game.  Report date is usually around August 1st.  If they report earlier usually it’s due to “optional” captain‘s training in which the coaches can’t be involved. Spring season usually ends in April.  For those not in the tournament downtime is also November through January.


This is pretty much how the college coach explained it to my daughter too.


----------



## Lavey29 (Apr 20, 2022)

Timextouches said:


> what clubs have you checked out?I don’t think the d1 players are current. Maybe former? Just finished in the fall? Current d1 can’t practice or tryout for outside teams before May 1. If they are their fall eligibility will be in jeopardy.


Some of the so cal clubs. I only get the D1 player info from my kid as she talks with other players at practice.  Is it accurate? Can't say for sure because it's only chat at practice but watching the level of play indicates to me that the athletes are probably playing that level of soccer in college or are going to be.


----------



## Lavey29 (May 22, 2022)

I figured I would update this. My daughter is really enjoying this level of play. She joined a U21 club in Long Beach and the training is solid. Played their first game last week. 4 refs with wireless headsets and just a terrific match at a superb venue. There are even a few players from her college team there now that she got to meet and practice with. It is a great option for off season training and game play.


----------

